# Queda de Neve em Lagoa (Algarve) - 02/02/1954



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 23:02)

Segundo um post colocado no facebook por Lagoa Algarve Fotos, hoje é o aniversário da queda de neve ocorrida em Lagoa em 1954. Curiosamente hoje também estamos no início de um episódio de frio, embora não chegue a este "nível". Desconhecia completamente esta situação, mas ficam aqui as fotos, de alguns locais da cidade de Lagoa, com uma acumulação de neve interessante:
(créditos das fotos: Fotogravanita)

































Umas cartas desse dia e anterior:


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

Belos registos! 

São de facto históricas, e com uma bela acumulação!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

Espectáculo, que pérolas


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 23:54)

Belo achado ecobcg!
Muito bom!


----------



## João Sousa (3 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

Belíssimas fotos! Criam água na boca!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 08:53)

Digamos que foi um evento em que todas as peças se conjugaram na perfeição...era engraçado voltar a ter uma situação destas...mas será muito difícil.


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 09:53)

Fotos muito boas! 
E ainda com uma boa acumulação! 
Obrigado pela partilha *ecobcg!*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2012 às 22:33)

Fotografias absolutamente históricas! Um dia perfeito!

Deixo mais uma, do arquivo do meu amigo Manuel Ramos, que retrata o castelo de Silves.







P.S. - Imaginam o nosso fórum naqueles anos?! Teríamos, ao contrário do que acontece no presente, o pessoal a queixar-se de tanto frio e tanta neve...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 22:35)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Fotografias absolutamente históricas! Um dia perfeito!
> 
> Deixo mais uma, do arquivo do meu amigo Manuel Ramos, que retrata o castelo de Silves.
> 
> http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp191/PedroNTSantos/casteloem1954.jpg



Bela foto aqui do Castelo! Obrigado por partilhares!


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

De criar água na boca!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Do outro lado da horta...


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2014 às 10:08)

Excelente registo histórico, 

Quantas décadas temos nós que viver mais para presenciar um fenómeno desta grandeza??


----------



## james (31 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Fotos espetaculares estas da neve no Algarve . . .

Realmente a década de 50 foi ímpar no século xx em relação à queda de neve .   Os meus pais contam -me histórias fantásticas desse tempo de estradas cortadas dias ou semanas e de fazerem bonecos de neve muitos dias depois de ter nevado .

Cá no Minho continuamos a ter muita chuva mas tenho a sensação que perdemos a neve .


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Francisco Oliveira, Portimão Antigo - Rua Júdice Biker ao final da tarde já quase noite do dia 2.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Brutal! Aposto que ninguem imaginou o Algarve assim! Eu pelo menos não!


----------



## Thomar (16 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

Enquanto no Algarve o pessoal vai tremendo de frio  com máximas entre os +18ºC e os +23ºC, 
encontrei este artigo sobre os nevões em Monchique:

fonte: http://www.imprensaregional.com.pt/jornaldemonchique/pagina/edicao/55/48/noticia/1920

_*A Luta contra os Elementos: Sismos, nevões, tempestades e invernos rigorosos na História de Monchique - III – Os Nevões*
04/01/2013, 11:15_



Rua Engenheiro Duarte Pacheco, com neve


Como vimos atrás, desde tempos imemoriais que houve em Monchique bruscas alterações climáticas, que ficaram registadas na memória de muitos, mas também pela pena oportuna de escritores e jornalistas.

Alguns investigadores falam mesmo de uma micro idade glaciar, que no século XV fazia com que o clima de Monchique fosse bastante diferente do que é hoje, onde sucediam nevões regulares no Inverno e neves perenes, que nos pontos mais altos não derretiam no Verão.

Pinho Leal refere-se a uma mini idade do gelo, que se seguiu ao Terramoto de 1755,  tendo a serra ficado «dias sucessivos coberta de grossa camada de neve» (Pinho Leal, Portugal Antigo e Moderno (…), 1875, I-II, p.124).

Em Abril de 1880 ocorreu aqui um vigoroso nevão que revestiu a totalidade da serra e dificultou a vida aos seus habitantes pouco habituados a este fenómeno (O Algarve, n.º 512, de 13.01.1918).

Depois desta tempestade apenas temos notícia de queda de neve no Inverno de 1891, cujo manto voltou a brilhar por toda a serra (Folha de Domingo, n.º 87, 1916).

O mesmo fenómeno repetiu-se no Inverno de 1916, que se despediu com um impetuoso nevão que cobriu de branco a totalidade da serra, ao ponto de em alguns locais a neve ter atingido cerca de seis metros (Folha de Domingo, idem).

O fenómeno repetiu-se nos dois Invernos seguintes e, em Janeiro de 1918, um nevão cobriu a Serra de Monchique «com um manto branco de lindo efeito», que no dizer do articulista era comparável ao de Abril de 1880 (O Algarve, n.º 512, de 13.01.1918).

No dia 13 de Janeiro de 1945, a vila acordou revestida por um imenso manto de neve, que a cobria por completo e da qual existem algumas fotografias tiradas por fotógrafos locais, nomeadamente Brás da Silva e António Albano.

O branco alpino regressou à vila nove anos depois, no Inverno de 1954, mais precisamente a 2 de Fevereiro, desta feita ainda mais intensamente. Dele há raríssimas fotografias e mais uma vez a falta de imaginação esqueceu-se de fazer postais ilustrados. A imprensa referiu-se-lhe em pormenor: «Em Monchique, devido à sua altitude a neve caiu em maior quantidade pelo que ontem [3 de Fevereiro] a serra apresentava o lindo efeito de alvo lençol. (…) em certos pontos da vila, a neve atingiu alturas de 30 a 50 centímetros e nalguns pontos da estrada o trânsito era difícil e perigoso» (Comércio de Portimão, n.º 1423, de 04.02.1954). Apesar dos meus cinco anos recordo-me deste nevão, e também do frio e das canastras de neve que o meu pai tirava do telhado da nossa casa, com receio de que este desabasse.

Mais recentemente, o nevão de 14 de Novembro de 1983 surgiu num Inverno onde não findava a «geada negra», que tão cara ficava aos agricultores. Vestiu de branco a serra, mas pouco se mostrou na vila. A RDP viu-se forçada a interromper as transmissões a partir do emissor da Fóia (Diário de Notícias, de 14.02.1983).

A 4 de Fevereiro de 1994 deu-se um novo nevão, que revestiu a Fóia e grande parte da serra.

Os frios de Janeiro de 2002 fizeram-se sentir fortemente na serra tendo gelado a água das ribeiras e fontes nas zonas mais elevadas, fenómeno que o Jornal de Monchique registou na sua capa.

Como nos Invernos frios e em situações propícias neva quase sempre na Fóia, a noite de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 exibiu um nevão que deu para atrair muita gente do litoral, que aqui subiu atraída por esta variedade de ouro branco, suficiente para brincadeiras e bonecos de neve, e que foi suficiente para entupir o trânsito a caminho da Fóia, tendo dado para uma bonita reportagem saída no jornal Barlavento, de 2 de Fevereiro.

_(Texto escrito ao abrigo do antigo Acordo Ortográfico)_


----------

